# text from phone to hp touchpad.



## bluediablito (Aug 28, 2011)

hello all.
loving my touchpad with CM7.1 A2. i was wondering what how can i receive the phone text messages on my touchpad. what apps are out there that i can use?
free or $$$?


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Google Voice works perfect for me.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Google voice if you have a number to activate it - gives a number
textplus gives you a number - no need for another phone number


----------



## anku13 (Oct 13, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Google Voice works perfect for me.


how did you manage to get Google Voice working on Touchpad?


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

anku13 said:


> how did you manage to get Google Voice working on Touchpad?


It was one of the first apps I sideloaded, I just installed and haven't had any problems. You can get it on the market though, I didn't know people were having issues with Gvoice.


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

bluediablito said:


> hello all.
> loving my touchpad with CM7.1 A2. i was wondering what how can i receive the phone text messages on my touchpad. what apps are out there that i can use?
> free or $$$?


DeskSMS by koush


----------



## anku13 (Oct 13, 2011)

crump84 said:


> It was one of the first apps I sideloaded, I just installed and haven't had any problems. You can get it on the market though, I didn't know people were having issues with Gvoice.


Google voice require phone with a number.. since touchpad doesn't have phone number i can't use it... just searched on this and their seems to be alternate solution.. i guess i just need do little more search..


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

anku13 said:


> Google voice require phone with a number.. since touchpad doesn't have phone number i can't use it... just searched on this and their seems to be alternate solution.. i guess i just need do little more search..


Well maybe that's why it works for me. I've been using Gvoice since my Blackberry days and I now have it fully integrated with my Android

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## anku13 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks.. I was able to get Google Voice work on my TouchPad...

- Uninstall GoogleVoice (if you have it installed)
- Download GoogleVoice for nook from here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=861154)
- Install it.. and setup your Google Voice (i.e. login, and phone number)
- Go to Market and update Google Voice
- You have latest version of Google Voice working on Touchpad..


----------



## scunaz (Sep 24, 2011)

"bluediablito said:


> hello all.
> loving my touchpad with CM7.1 A2. i was wondering what how can i receive the phone text messages on my touchpad. what apps are out there that i can use?
> free or $$$?





"anku13 said:


> Thanks.. I was able to get Google Voice work on my TouchPad...
> 
> - Uninstall GoogleVoice (if you have it installed)
> - Download GoogleVoice for nook from here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=861154)
> ...


Textab works great! It uses Bluetooth.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

Google voice force closes for me

Edit; sorry didn't see the link above


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> Google voice if you have a number to activate it - gives a number
> textplus gives you a number - no need for another phone number


 how do you get a number from text plus


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

I use textab for my text to tablet.. it works great.


----------



## Poker3 (Jul 2, 2011)

"SimsDelt said:


> I use textab for my text to tablet.. it works great.


+1 for text tab
Works really well!!


----------



## Jocelyn84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Tablet talk 

Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


----------

